# Two Compositions by Karol P. also known as Ciel Rouge :)



## Ciel_Rouge

I would highly appreciate your opinions about two pieces I composed. This IS copyrighted material and I am the copyright holder (copyright by me, real name: Karol P.).

Although they are my original compositions, one of them sounds to me a bit like an old folk song - perhaps French. Contrary to popular belief, I am NOT French and I have never been to France. If you recognise the folk inspiration that must have somehow stuck in my memory, please let me know.

Depending on your bandwidth and interest, you may be comfortable with either of the two options:

1. a basic pack (2 MB), containing three versions of the piece "Forgotten Love" played on celesta, piano and strings respectively:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IYANB9PR

2. a full package (18 MB), containing ALL versions of "Forgotten Love" featuring MOST orchestral instruments as well as some exotic instruments. It also contains the other piece called "Forbidden Garden" played on strings:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZAO1XOE

I am looking forward to your opinions. Perhaps we could have a vote for the instrument best suitable for playing "Forgotten Love"?


----------



## Weston

I'm afraid I haven't solved the puzzle to prove I am human to get in. I will try again. 

[Edit: I am in and now have to listen to an ad while I wait for the download. These sites are so annoying. Not your fault, but I'll bet not many will go to the trouble.]


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Alright, I've made them playable online.

Click here for "Forgotten Love" played on piano:

http://w50.wrzuta.pl/audio/2xQI7dCtZLq/karolp_-_forgotten_love

Click here for "Forgotten Love" on synth strings:

http://w50.wrzuta.pl/audio/73EXh3GNEc8/karolp_-_forgotten_love_-_synth_edit

And here goes the "Forbidden Garden":

http://w59.wrzuta.pl/audio/4Hq1pAnOl6M/karolp_-_forbidden_garden


----------



## Aramis

I downloaded basic one. There are two possibilities. First one: you should try a little bit harder. The second is: this piece is so genius that I can't understand it.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

They are the first two pieces that I have EVER composed. I did it just for fun. All opinions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Bach

What the devil was that? Are you mad?


----------



## Aramis

Bach said:


> What the devil was that? Are you mad?


Here comes the master of gentle criticism.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I am not offended as long as it is the user currently known as Bach  A small tip - it may sound a bit odd on the piano so go for the synth strings if you prefer it to "flow" more. Do not expect too much though. I was just having fun. The Forbidden Garden was sort of inspired by Schonberg and the Forgotten Love sounds somewhat like an old French song that might have stuck in my head somehow. I have gotten a number of opinions already - there ARE people who actually liked both pieces  But it is less about liking and more about identifying the inspiration - you could take it as a music identification thread.


----------



## Rasa

Eh. Forgotten sounds like the bass part out of a massive score. Or like the theme for a passacaglia, unfortunately with no genious counterpoint following.

As a melody by itself, it doesn't really have any structure/direction. You should take your first exposition, and then transform it into something that sounds different. This little bit stays withing the same chord.


----------



## Rasa

Aramis said:


> I downloaded basic one. There are two possibilities. First one: you should try a little bit harder. The second is: this piece is so genius that I can't understand it.


Like listening to Boulez


----------



## Herzeleide

The clips posted are little more than under-composed fragments.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Indeed. Thank you so much for your input. As you can probably tell, I have no idea about composing and was just messing around. Still, if you can already remotely see a passacaglia in there somewhere, maybe I will try a bit harder and make it into real music. Have no fear, I shall not bother you again with this until I make significant progress.


----------



## Rasa

a pasacaglia is nothign more then a dance on an ostinato. When I say it looks like it, I'm really saying that the melody is repetitive.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Sure, I just like pasacaglias (the real ones) so it was nice to see a comment like that. I still think it is closer to baroque than Philip Glass in terms of "repetitive-ness"


----------



## Herzeleide

Ciel_Rouge said:


> Sure, I just like pasacaglias (the real ones) so it was nice to see a comment like that. I still think it is closer to baroque than Philip Glass in terms of "repetitive-ness"


Not _really_...


----------



## Rasa

Herzeleide said:


> Not _really_...


That is a piece of pure genious


----------

